# Building & Contents Insurance......



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Anyone got any recommendations regarding Buildings & Contents Insurance.....

Can't use the many price comparison sites as specified valuables cover is above their threshold....

Need to start selling some of the wife's shoes/handbags/clothes..... :lol:

TIA....:thumb:_


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

direct line have a new home insurance out,

http://www.directline.com/select/

select covers more than average.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Tried them Tom, cover needed exceeds their limits....._


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm with more than, got the wifes engagement ring (£13000) specified on the policy no problems, 2 expensive bikes on there too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have a reasonable contents sum insured (ie £60/75k+), we could look at a MNW or HNW (medium net worth or high net worth) policy for you. They offer extensive cover with loads of additional benefits and with less restrictions than normal household insurance.

They tend to be more competitive the higher sum insured, but won't be so competitive on lower sums insured.


----------



## dogtown123 (Feb 7, 2011)

I work at RIAS mate (over 50's insurance company) and deal with house insurance, so I know how everything works, what I recommend you to do is phone up :

RIAS
LV
More-than
Sarga
And the bank you have all your money in

Personally I think these are the best, don't tell them ur shopping around, sound like your really interested and when they tell you the price say it's to much, and u want it alot cheaper than tht, ask if you can talk to your manager to try and get me some additional discount, and when they tell you tht price, say it's too much can u get anymore off (we can flex the price) and then after they have done that, say u wanna see it all in writing first, do that with all of the company's above and then you can compare cover/price and then go with which one you want

Hope this helps mate


----------



## dogtown123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pay yearly, not every month because ur have to pay a 24% APR


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ Not always, mine's interest free.


----------



## dogtown123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thts good then mate, well done who are you with if u don't mind me asking ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

more than


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Thanks for the thoughts guys....:thumb:

Ended up staying with my current Insurer as when I tried to get the level of cover elsewhere no one came close on either price or cover without exclusions.....

Certainly an eye-opener......_


----------

